# PCGH-Gaming-PC wird 40 Euro günstiger [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2009)

*PCGH-Gaming-PC wird 40 Euro günstiger [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Gaming-PC wird 40 Euro günstiger [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Gaming-PC wird 40 Euro günstiger [Anzeige]


----------



## gariman (27. August 2009)

*PCGH-Gaming-PC wird 40 Euro günstiger [Anzeige]*

Erst die PS3, dann die xBox und jetzt der PCGH-Gaming-PC, wollen wohl alle ihr Zeug loswerden xD


----------

